# Snake v Jaguar



## mrmikk (Jan 8, 2007)

Found this on the same site as the killer rabbit video. One big anaconda vs jaguar.


[video=metacafe;302036/jaguar_vs_anaconda_battle_to_the_death/]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/302036/jaguar_vs_anaconda_battle_to_the_death/[/video]

Mikk


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 8, 2007)

thats a bit sad, poor anaconda


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Jan 8, 2007)

im surprised the anaconda didnt attack the jag...... it just sorta kept tryin to move away when i probably coulda just sufocated the jag if it tried


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 8, 2007)

TOMatoPASTE said:


> im surprised the anaconda didnt attack the jag...... it just sorta kept tryin to move away when i probably coulda just sufocated the jag if it tried


 
Yeah, same, I was waiting for the snake to have a go at the cat, but it didn't even really try. I was surprised when they both left it alone after they had killed it. I thought they were going to eat it. Maybe all cats are they same, they like to kill for the sake of killing.

Mikk


----------

